# [...Persephone & Cersei Lannister's babies.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to show you my newest litters. Persephone and Cercei Lannister have the same dad but different mums. They both had a litter on the 1st February (by a brother my god daughter accidentally placed in the tank) so I left them together to share the load. Cercei had only 2 babies and Persephone had 7, but I decided to cull 3 males. Here is a link to a gallery with photos of the 5 remaining babies, they are getting bigger every day! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 638863433/

Any thoughts on what pattern they might be? Or are they all just pied? I think this one is interesting on this page...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 638863433/

 <3


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

How odd that I singled that mouse out of all the others days before it had fur, and I managed to pick the only satin one! That my friends, is artistic intuition at work  I'm rather happy about that discovery! 
Go me! What a great Valentine's gift! Who needs love when you can have knowledge!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here are videos of my most adorable babies (available in HD, just change the settings at the bottom right hand side of the video where the little cog is)!


----------

